# If heel is a position, what word....



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

do you use then for wanting a nice walk beside you & not up ahead of you when taking a walk ? I know some people tend to keep saying when walking, heel, but that's a position at your side before you head forward.

In rally is when I have used it when getting then to my left side. Some people say swing for this & I have said, heel. Wrong ?

I just would like to get my wording down & stick to it.









If taking a walk & the dog starts to hurry, pull, etc, I correct & say easy. I also turn, do crazy walks, etc, but we don't have a nice by your side walk on a lead on a BUCKLE collar & would love to get this down w/o use of any training collar.

Suggestions ?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

What I start teaching my dog to walk with me I use "let's walk!". Then when I get into heeling for competition I use "heel".


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

For me, HEEL is a position at my side no matter WHAT I'm doing. It's not a starting position. If I say HEEL and start walking I expect the dog to maintain their position at my side. If I turn in circles I expect the dog to maintain that position without another command. If I start walking backwards or sideways - maintain.

When I'm out walking with my dogs I use Let's Go to tell the dogs they can move forward.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I use "with me", it means hang right here by my side but you don't have to look at me (though he of course checks in from time to time).


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

K, are you using heel as a position to get them at a sit by your side or while you step off & walking ?

Just not sure of the wording to use or how to get a nice walk by you when on a walk w/o many corrections ? Seems it starts good & then off they go to be out front, seems many corrections & saying easy that it over powers you & you want to give up. Not sure if easy is the right word to say either ?

If a pronge is on, I get much better response, but still have to correct. 

Just not sure what to use to or do to have them walk right beside you ?

If on a hike or something, I'm letting them be way ahead on a long line, sniffing, etc. As long as their not pulling, I let them be. So probably confusing them also letting them walk this way & then trying to get a nice walk by your side.

We live out so, running the property has been their form of exercise way more then taking walks on a lead.

Would like to gather a nice walk w/o no training collar, with also getting my wording right.

I have been using easy for coming down the A-frame, taking treats, so, not sure to use for this or come up with another word choice ?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangFor me, HEEL is a position at my side no matter WHAT I'm doing. It's not a starting position. If I say HEEL and start walking I expect the dog to maintain their position at my side. If I turn in circles I expect the dog to maintain that position without another command. If I start walking backwards or sideways - maintain.


I agree with this. Once I say heel, my dogs all know to remain in that position regardless if I am moving or not.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangFor me, HEEL is a position at my side no matter WHAT I'm doing. It's not a starting position. If I say HEEL and start walking I expect the dog to maintain their position at my side. If I turn in circles I expect the dog to maintain that position without another command. If I start walking backwards or sideways - maintain.
> 
> When I'm out walking with my dogs I use Let's Go to tell the dogs they can move forward.


What Lauri said. 



> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsK, are you using heel as a position to get them at a sit by your side or while you step off & walking ?


Yes.







Heel is BOTH - if I'm stationary the dog is to sit next to me in heel position. If I'm moving, the dog is to walk next to me in heel position, it makes no difference.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangFor me, HEEL is a position at my side no matter WHAT I'm doing. It's not a starting position. If I say HEEL and start walking I expect the dog to maintain their position at my side. If I turn in circles I expect the dog to maintain that position without another command. If I start walking backwards or sideways - maintain.
> 
> When I'm out walking with my dogs I use Let's Go to tell the dogs they can move forward.


Thanks..............

I have only used heel to get at my side & not say it when stepping off, so I should then & keep saying heel if they pull forward ? Can or should this be used for a general walk or just competion ?

Pain trying to keep general training different from competion methods.........









How about in rally, do you use heel & when ?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangFor me, HEEL is a position at my side no matter WHAT I'm doing. It's not a starting position. If I say HEEL and start walking I expect the dog to maintain their position at my side. If I turn in circles I expect the dog to maintain that position without another command. If I start walking backwards or sideways - maintain.
> 
> When I'm out walking with my dogs I use Let's Go to tell the dogs they can move forward.


this is what I was taught as well


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

For most of my commands, I have three levels;

Walking;
1.) fuss = next to me, in tight, looking up at me
2.) heel = next to me, less tight, but close, free to look at surroundings
3.) close = near me but walking freely

Recall;
1.) here = high speed, focused recall, ending with a sit directly in front
2.) come = get in my area with a sence of urgency, and find a seat
3.) lets go = I am walking this way, you should follow my general direction

I use my #1s very seldom...training mostly. I don't allow my family to use my #1s .


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02I don't allow my family to use my #1s .


Can you please explain how you accomplish that? I can NOT get my hubby from using heel and come at the park while the dogs are playing. We have numerous other, informal commands he could be using, but he insists on using those.







If he totally degrades my recall command I'm gonna have to kill him!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02For most of my commands, I have three levels;
> 
> Walking;
> 1.) fuss = next to me, in tight, looking up at me
> ...


Good info !

Fuss........ never have heard of this one. 
Come, never hardly use & find myself using here more. I would use come as a recall with the front sit & the here as coming right here to me now with no sit. Sometimes come will be said, & used like to here. Mainly by family, which is hard to train using the right wording also !!!







It's a wonder the dogs aren't completly confused..........


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Wayne02I don't allow my family to use my #1s .
> ...


E-collar on the spouse.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Wayne02I don't allow my family to use my #1s .
> ...


Whatcha using for your recall word ? Do they have to sit in front ?

I have 1 hubby & 2 teenage boys that I keep after about their wording...........


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Reality is, you can use John, Paul, George and Ringo for commands....you simply must have clarity of command (a. command, b. help/correction, c. reward/praise) and consistency in what the command means.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a very high maintenance wife, five children from 3 to 23, and an Au Pair in my household. I am very casual about most everything in our family life except dog training. The rules are the rules....we use specific words for specific behaviors, and that is it. This has been going on for 13 years, so I have had ample opportunity to train the family. Consistency is very important with your GSD.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02 Consistency is very important with your GSD.


Agree there 100% !









That's where I get mad somewhat at the DH & kids for using wrong words at time.......

Also, at myself for wording I use in trying to train, you hear people use all kinds of different words.

I just wanted to check on using heel to get the dog right at your side in a sit or say when stepping off & while walking ?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Heel is formal
Let's go means walk in front and you can pull
Walk nice means walk nicely on the leash

Come is formal
Hier is what I use in the blind search and it means come into my general area
come-here means come to me and lean your body into me. 
Hier-fuß is the call out or the blind command. You must come into heel position.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is what I use:

"Heel" means to get into position at my left side and stay there, in line with my left side whether I am walking or standing still or what. I also teach them to sit down (without being asked) if I stop moving when they're heeling. ("Side" means the same thing except on the right side.)

"With me" means walks near my side but not in a formal heel position (can move around slightly behind or to the side away from me and can sniff or check out the environment, but not walk in front of me or get far.)

"Let's go" means to hurry up and move along with me, if the dog is lagging behind or stops to sniff something when loose-leash walking.

I don't have a command for regular loose-leash walking which is where they can sniff and range all they want as long as the leash is slack, that is just the "default" behavior if I don't ask for one of the above.


For getting the dog to my left side, I have several words for this. If I want them to do a formal obedience front and finish where they go from sitting/standing facing me, walk around behind me, and wind up in heel position I use "finish." If I want them to go from facing me to my left side and to a u-turn at my left to end up in heel position, I use "swing." 
If I am not looking for a formal front-to-finish like those two and I just want the dog to move from wherever they happen to be at the time into a heel position I either say "heel" or I use an alternate cue, which is me slapping my left leg.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineThis is what I use:
> 
> "Heel" means to get into position at my left side and stay there, in line with my left side whether I am walking or standing still or what. I also teach them to sit down (without being asked) if I stop moving when they're heeling. ("Side" means the same thing except on the right side.)
> 
> ...


Great info........... thanks !

You ever say heel as you step off or use only as a position to get to your side ? If they start to pull or get ahead of you, do you use *with me* then ?

I need to go to *swing* when doing the left u turn to side. I have been saying *heel*. Is this going to confused the crap out of them ?

I also say around to get a right to left side finish......


I know 1 thing, I'm using the *let's go* totally correct.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> Great info........... thanks !
> 
> You ever say heel as you step off or use only as a position to get to your side ? If they start to pull or get ahead of you, do you use *with me* then ?
> ...


I say "heel" for the following things:
-If I am standing still, the dog is somewhere else that is not heel position (anywhere) and I want them to move into position at my left side but I don't care how they get there, I am not looking for a formal finish, I just want them to step into the position at my side.
-If I am standing with the dog in heel position and I am about to start moving forward, I want them to walk next to me in the heel position. In this situation I either say "heel" or I use a hand signal, and then step off with my left foot. The hand signal I use to tell them to move forward in the heel position is to have my left arm down at my side and then swing my lower arm forward until my elbow is at 90 degrees-- So basically my hand goes from being down at my side with my arm and elbow straight, to my hand (with all the fingers straight) pointed in the direction we are going with my arm and elbow bent. 
I try to always step off with my left foot if I want the dog to heel because that way it is also a sort of "body signal" to them to move forward, and by stepping first with the foot closest to the dog they can tell that I am starting to move forward. 

If I have already told the dog to heel and we are walking with the dog in heel position but then they start to move too far forward or to pull I will say "heel" again to remind them of the position they are supposed to be in.

It really doesn't matter what word you use for a particular command, as long as you are consistent with using the same word to refer to the same behavior each time. What I wrote is just what I learned in training my first dog (mostly in AKC Obedience classes) so I tend to stick to it because it's easiest for me to remember.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

The commands that you use are immaterial in a way - as long as you choose a particular word and connect it to a particular behavior, the actual word doesn't matter.

So if you're using "heel" to mean "return to heel position on the left" then that's perfectly okay, IF you use it to mean that every time.

You should use words that work for YOU. Personally "heel", to my dogs, means stay in heel position regardless of what I do (go forward, turn, back up, walk sideways, etc.). "Heel" is the position that the dog takes, with their neck/shoulder area lined up with my left leg. But that's MY use of it - someone else may use "heel" as a more informal command, or may even use it to tell their dog to bite the heel .. *L* .. it's all in the training, not the command.

I would highly suggest writing down the commands and behaviors so that you have a clear idea of what you expect of your dog for each command, and then STICK WITH IT. 

I use "here" to tell my dogs to come over near me. I say "with me" if I want them to stay near me. I say "let's go" to walk on a loose leash, and "easy" if they get a little too energetic on leash. I don't use my formal (competition) commands in everyday use, because that's how you confuse your dog. If you want to compete, you need to have competition commands and everyday commands, so that your dog will have the precision needed during competition.

As you can see when reading through these various posts, many of us use similar commands but for different behaviors. No one is more right than another, it's just what we've each chosen to use. The dog couldn't care less. I taught my chow to lay her head on my chest when I say "toogle" .. *L* ... the word means nothing by itself, but tied with a trained behavior it becomes a trained command.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I do something similar to Wyane.

Fuss - Walk tight next to me (left side), looking at me and maintaing eye contact, where I go - you go. Do not stop until I give the command too. They should be GLUED to my left side until otherwise directed.

Let's Go - Start a nice loose leash walk, stay on my left side - don't walk in front of me (especially when icy.. lol).

Easy - Your getting too far ahead, come back a little.

* Let's Go and Easy are used for general, every day walking. While Fuss is only used while training or competiting.

Hier - Front recall, fast, sit nicely infront.

Heya - Come to me and sit, doesn't matter where as long as you are close enough for me to grab your collar and you stay where you sat.

This way - Your getting a bit too far for my liking, come back in my general area.

*Again, only the first one is used during training, the others are just everyday commands I use while out and about and while in the house.

ETA: All of my walking, let it be off leash, formal training sessions, or loose leash walking.. when I stop, they sit and wait for me to command to go ahead. When off leash in the bush I am more informal, but if I stop they MUST STOP as well. He's pretty good with staying close and checking in with me every 10 feet or so though.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

So the dog sits by your side if not moving and then walks by your side when you step of...this seems a little confusing to me. When you stop moving / walking, the dog automatically goes to a sit position? 

Is this how it is done during a Shutzhund trial? I have seen dogs run to the handler when given the"Here" command and then kinda hops their little butt around to the sittin/heel position...I guess they were given the heel command. How do they get them to respond like super fast?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, for my "fuss" command or rather, the "heel" command (whichever word you use) if I give the command, that means my dog jumps around to my left side and stays there until told to move otherwise. If I move, he moves. If I stop, he sits. If I spin, he spins, if I run, he runs.

My "heir" command is a front finish which means, the dog runs to me as FAST as he can, sits nicely infront of me as closely as he can get. 

Then I will give the "fuss" (or "heel" command) command to come around to my left side and sit, and when I start moving he moves.

Motivation gets them to move FAST. You really have to find out what motivates your dog and use that.

Stark LOVES to play tug, could care less if I have a nice piece of juicy chicken in my hand, but if I have his tug under my armpit or around my neck, I have his full attention.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For me "fuss" is formal/precise and refers to being at my side and focused, whether we are moving, running, stopped, pivoting, etc. "Hier" is also formal/precise and refers to sitting in front position focused on me (and getting there from *any* position, not just recalls). "Let's go" is my informal/loose-leash-walk command. "Come" is my informal recall command, the dog only needs to come so I can touch him, I'm not picky on whether he sits or comes directly in front.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool.... thanks all !

I have my here/heir (come here now, not run up that nor go that way, agility use) & come different that others. I started using here for agility. I have been using come for them to come & do a from sit.

We need more lead walking & learning how to do in a calm manor & not be in a hurry, try to pull, etc. Storm just gets excited to load up in the Jeep when he knows we are going, excited to go into a store, & if walking with our other dogs, excited to be out front so, lead walking him is a pain with many corrections, etc & makes ya want to give up. The other 2 will walk much better with a pronge on with a slight correction here & there. I just thought with my wording I am confusing him. I need to stop saying easy & make him understand heel means to stay at my side on a nice calm walk along with using it to get into the position before stepping off.

Not sure about letting him walk out front loose lead anymore if trying to get him to walk calm at my side ? When to allow this & how to make the walks to different ways ? 

I so try to get a word & stick with it. It's getting on the other family members that make you fustrated.....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> I have my here/heir (come here now, not run up that nor go that way, agility use) & come different that others. I started using here for agility. I have been using come for them to come & do a from sit.


That's similar to how I used those for my previous dogs. "Come" meant a formal recall, and "here" meant come over near me (usually in agility.) Bianca knew "hier" from her previous home though so I haven't used it for the same thing as I did with my previous dogs, although I did teach her "come" was a formal recall since she was very rusty on her German when I got her.











> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> We need more lead walking & learning how to do in a calm manor & not be in a hurry, try to pull, etc. Storm just gets excited to load up in the Jeep when he knows we are going, excited to go into a store, & if walking with our other dogs, excited to be out front so, lead walking him is a pain with many corrections, etc & makes ya want to give up. The other 2 will walk much better with a pronge on with a slight correction here & there. I just thought with my wording I am confusing him. I need to stop saying easy & make him understand heel means to stay at my side on a nice calm walk along with using it to get into the position before stepping off.
> 
> Not sure about letting him walk out front loose lead anymore if trying to get him to walk calm at my side ? When to allow this & how to make the walks to different ways ?


What I have found worked best for me with teaching a dog self control and walking on a loose leash is a variation of something called "penalty yards." I did it using a flat buckle collar because that's what I wanted them to know how to walk using. Basically how it goes is the dog only moves towards the "goal" if the leash is slack. Anytime there is no slack on the leash (if they are pulling or get to the end of the leash) I briskly walk backwards, and keep walking backwards until there is slack in the leash. The first time I taught this was with my terrier who was very stubborn and had been a strong puller for years and years (when I found him as a stray he was 4 years old, was wearing a harness and already a confirmed puller, and I didn't find this method that worked until he was about 8.) I tried a lot of other things before this method including a prong, and none of them were effective for him.
I started with short walks at first and I was walking backwards almost as much as forwards. Eventually he began to realize that if he got too excited to get wherever he was going and pulled on the leash, he ended up _further away _from it. The only way to keep moving forward was to keep slack in the leash. It took quite a while but eventually I only had to back up a few steps each time he began to pull because as soon as I started to back up it reminded him to slow down. I had to back up less and less often and went for longer and longer walks. Finally I was only backing up for a step or two, 1-2 times per 1-2 mile walk, and then not at all on many walks. It might not take as long if your dog hasn't been pulling for years on many different collars like mine was...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

O thanks for the tip !

Yea, I walk all kinds of crazy ways, turning, etc & I must realize it's gonna take time & I need to check working with him. His excitement just get me excited. I need to remain calm ! I tell myself that, but doesn't seem to happen.









I have tried a lead on a flat collar & a lead on the pronge at the same time & mostly walk him on the flat, but correct for pulling if he does with the pronge. Bad thing is, he knows when the training collars are on & I feel I need to do away with them (hard to though) & also put a word of some sort to keep him by my side would help !

Thanks all for the input & anymore info you wish to add, please do.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> I have tried a lead on a flat collar & a lead on the pronge at the same time & mostly walk him on the flat, but correct for pulling if he does with the pronge. Bad thing is, he knows when the training collars are on & I feel I need to do away with them (hard to though) & also put a word of some sort to keep him by my side would help !



Yep, that's how it was with my terrier too. He knew when the prong collar was on or if I had it still on but the leash wasn't hooked to it, he knew whether the leash was attached to the prong or the flat collar.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> ...




Darn smart dogs............


----------

